# Lichtvorhang Abstand und Gefahrengeschwindigkeit



## element. (31 Oktober 2012)

Guten Tag,

wir möchten den Abstand eines Lichtvorhangs zur Gefahrenstelle so klein wie möglich halten, weil wir wenig Platz für die Maschine haben.

Nun finde ich meist die Formel S= (2000*T) + 8 (d-14).

Schaltzeiten von Vorhang und Auswertegerät sind mir klar. Schaltzeit von einem Lastschütz und Einfallzeit der Bremse wird schon deutlich schwieriger, woher bekommt Ihr solche Informationen?

Der zweite Haken ist hier die Geschwindigkeit der Gefahr. Es handelt sich im Prinzip um eine Presse, es wird aber nicht gepresst sondern nur eine Form von oben auf eine zweite Form, die auf einem Tisch liegt, bündig aufgesetzt. Diese Bewegung ist sehr langsam, ich schätze im Moment 30mm/s. Darf man deshalb den Abstand aus obiger Formel noch verringern?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Zersch (31 Oktober 2012)

Hey,

Die Norm EN ISO 13855 (Annordnung von Schutzeinrichtungen im Hinblick auf Annäherungsgeschwindigkeiten von Körperteilen) kann dir da weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## element. (31 Oktober 2012)

Danke, hab reingesehn. Wenn ich es richtig lese wird nicht zwischen Arten der Gefährdung unterschieden, die Formel ist immer die gleiche...

Hat mir noch jemand die Abfallzeit von einem gewöhnlichen Leistungsschütz (Siemens S0, 5,5kW)? Bzw die einer konventionellen Motorbremse?


----------



## Tommi (31 Oktober 2012)

Zersch schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Die Norm EN ISO 13855 (Annordnung von Schutzeinrichtungen im Hinblick auf Annäherungsgeschwindigkeiten von Körperteilen) kann dir da weiterhelfen.
> 
> ...



so isses.

Wenn das Ergebnis Deiner Formel größer als 500 mm ist, darfst Du 
die Greifgeschwindigkeit auf 1600mm/s verringern.

Die Geschwindigkeit der Presse hat mit der Formel nichts zu tun, sondern
nur die Anhaltezeit. Die ist aber um so geringer, je kleiner die Geschwindigkeit
ist.
Du musst sie messen. Dafür kannst Du Messgeräte mieten oder es selbst
abschätzen.
Plane Dein Lichtgitter auf den max. möglichen Abstand, stelle die Formel nach
T um und schau nach, ob Du hinkommst.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## element. (5 November 2012)

Ich bin hier weitergekommen. Die "Presse" ist in dem fall durch Spindeln mit Drehstrommotoren+Bremse angetrieben.
Die Schütz-Schaltzeiten stehen zb im Sirius Gerätehandbuch unter Öffnungsverzögerung.
Interessant, dass Löschdioden die Schaltzeit um ein vielfaches Verlängern, Varistoren sind hier wohl besser.
Bremseneinfallzeit habe ich auch bei SEW gefunden.


----------

